# 2018 Ferry Brochures



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Anek and Superfast have finally released their 2018 ebrochures..

https://www.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/Brochures/2018/EN/index.html

https://www.superfast.com/adriatiki/images/flipbooks/2018/en/#book5/page1

They will come up as flipbooks but there is a pdf download option at the bottom of each page once it loads

Unfortunately Minoan have yet to get their act together but I will add their brochure here when it eventually appears.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete

Thanks for that. I had already found it and I had also been in touch with ViaMare, London( a very switched on American guy called Dale who has lived in London 13 years and very helpful). He was able to offer us discounts to combine the Ancona-Patras on Anek/Superfast with the Blue Star Piraeus-Patmos, which I am sure we could not have got direct, but it still came to €1219 return.

I have been planning to get Basia to Patmos for a special birthday at the end of May. However we cannot leave here till after her Mother's 97th birthday on 13th. While getting out there is achievable, Basia's other desire is to see Tuscany and Provence(again) but that would all have to be done before UK MOT by end July, with a flying visit back to Mother in between.

I think you will appreciate that this is all too much in the time, so we are scrapping taking the MH to Greece this year and will fly to Athens and take Blue Star to Patmos(8 hours). We can then use more time for the rest and go with MH to Greece next year and do Peloponese and maybe a couple of nearer islands, most of which I am familiar with - done 70 in my boat over 30 years.

I think I will use ViaMare when we do it, so thanks for that advice.

When you off on travels ths year and what is rough itinerary?

PM if you prefer.

Be in touch later.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Geoff, we've been mostly using Viamare ever since we started going to Greece, excellent company and Dale always gets you the best discounts, there is another lady there, can't remember her name who is equally as good.


To be honest, we're not really sure what we're doing this year but might give Greece a rest for a while as were not long back from our autumn trip. Going up to Scotland is a possibility and Judy has been nagging me to go there with the van for ages, I would rather go abroad and somewhere warmer, maybe Portugal again but we'll have to see who wins that one. 
We are also considering changing/downsizing the van but haven't found anything that suits so far.


Pete


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Well we've done it and booked to go to Greece this year. With Dale's help, we're sailing from Ancona on 6th May to Igoumensita and returning from Patras on 17th June. It seems we left it almost too late and had trouble finding crossings on the dates we wanted but it seems Dale can pull some strings and get you on boats when to the general public there isn't any space (or more accurately not quite enough). 

So we get 6 weeks there, we like old stuff, scenery, and sitting by the beach. Not sure we want to visit Athens unless there is good public transport into the city from any campsite or o/night parking. So any suggestions on places to go,

cheers alan & sue


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi Scouter, which ferry are you sailing with? I am also sailing to Greece on 6th of May I am on the Anek sailing at 4-30, will look out for you
Smiler


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes on the 1630 on the 6th May, we've changed our van now a Carthago Compactline cheers alan


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Well things have changed and we have had to cancel our ferry booking to Greece. Its still on my bucket list and we'll look again in another year

alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have always wanted to take our MH to Greece, which I know well as I have had a boat there for 30 years, but did not see of much of Inland Greece, particularly Peloponese.

My original idea was to take MH down, park it in the boatyard and do a combination of sailing and MHoming for a long summer. But due to family ties we have never had the time for that.

I have now reluctantly let the boat go, so the plan would revert to the MH only - when we can get away for longer. But I feel time is running out on me.

Geoff


----------

